# Brake light and Battery light



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a 99 Altima SE and the other night my emergency brake light and battery light came on and my engine started whirring differently. It just didn't sound the same to me. I've seen on other forums that it may be the result of a recent brake job, a drive belt, or something electrical. I also read on the other forums about it only happening when it was raining outside. When the lights came on, for literally a minute and then went out, there was a dense fog. I did have a recent brake job done on the front wheels about 1,000 miles ago. I am beginning to think there is something electrical with the car or it may even be the belt. Any sugesstions or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

David


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its your alternator..trust me..get it replaced ASAP before you get stranded somewhere


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

What else would the alternator affect? In addition to the two engine lights going on and off for like a minute, my dashboard lights have flickered once before when I went to go turn my lights on. Also, I don't if this is neccessarily related to the alternator or not, but the lights in my gear shift went so now it doesn't light up when I put my lights on at night and the little light for the auto down window button on my driver door is out. I mentioned those to two things to my mechanic and he said it is probably little light bulbs that need to be replaced. I'm thinking when I go to the mechanic tomorrow that I'm going to tell him to just put the alternator in my car.


----------

